# bms in laptop batteries



## petenyma (Apr 2, 2008)

They have a BMS in the pack that monitors min and max voltages for each of the cells. They also have a temp sensor.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

petenyma said:


> They have a BMS in the pack that monitors min and max voltages for each of the cells. They also have a temp sensor.


thanks , I think they also have balancing on that board . my thinking is that it looks more complex them just temp and voltage . if this is the case then as long as we use 18650 cells we would have bms . that is if these can interface to a to a charge system


----------

